# Front GAWR



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I am new to plowing and need some info. I have a 99 Ext Cab Sierra 2500 short box NBS that I plan to plow with. I want to buy a new boss plow setup and I'm looking at the standard duty 7.6 straight blade or the super duty 7.6 straight blade. The boss website says "Requires Minimum 4500# front GAWR. VYU package required.". I don't have the VYU plow prep and my door sticker that would tell me my GAWR is gone, Is there another way I can find out my GAWR?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How do you know u don't have it?

Run your Vin thru Chevy, they should be able to tell what you got.


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1820060 said:


> How do you know u don't have it?
> 
> Run your Vin thru Chevy, they should be able to tell what you got.


I looked in the glovebox for it with the rest of the RPO codes and it isn't there


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

I found this...
http://chevroletforum.com/forum/vindecoder.php?vin=1GTGK29UXXE511898#vinDecoderFarea

It says my truck has a front GAWR of 4250... So I can't put a plow on a 3/4 ton? Very confused here.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes you can, you'll just be over your front end weight rating, but that doesn't mean anything. Most of us on here are overweight with our plows. If you have a three quarter ton truck with a diesel the only thing any of the manufacturers will suggest is a seven and a half foot plow, but almost all of us have much larger than that. You can either run whatever plow you want as is, or you can spend a couple of bucks on timbrens, air bags, larger springs or many other things to give you peace of mind.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Harleyjeff;1820078 said:


> Yes you can, you'll just be over your front end weight rating, but that doesn't mean anything. Most of us on here are overweight with our plows. If you have a three quarter ton truck with a diesel the only thing any of the manufacturers will suggest is a seven and a half foot plow, but almost all of us have much larger than that. You can either run whatever plow you want as is, or you can spend a couple of bucks on timbrens, air bags, larger springs or many other things to give you peace of mind.


Agreed.......


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1820078 said:


> Yes you can, you'll just be over your front end weight rating, but that doesn't mean anything. Most of us on here are overweight with our plows. If you have a three quarter ton truck with a diesel the only thing any of the manufacturers will suggest is a seven and a half foot plow, but almost all of us have much larger than that. You can either run whatever plow you want as is, or you can spend a couple of bucks on timbrens, air bags, larger springs or many other things to give you peace of mind.


Cool,I do plan to run a 7.6 footer and I do plan to run some timbrens. How far over the front weight is safe in your opinion? My truck says it can handle 4250 up front and my front curb weight without me and other passengers or gear is between 3262 and 3383. The plow I want is 680, The plow frame is 105 and I weigh 200. So best case with just me in the truck I would be at 4247 but I will likely have gear with me and one passenger putting me more at around 4600 in the front. 
If I add ballast will that take weight off the front? Thanks and sorry for all the questions I just don't want to get into an accident because something broke going down the road.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No one will tell you there opinion in what your trk can handle. Read more info and use your own judgement. 
Adding ballest will help the front end. Adding "helper" springs or such will help. 
Anything can break in the front end at any time fyi


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1820182 said:


> No one will tell you there opinion in what your trk can handle. Read more info and use your own judgement.
> Adding ballest will help the front end. Adding "helper" springs or such will help.
> Anything can break in the front end at any time fyi


That's the truth. I split a wheel bearing in half at 3 am with a recommended plow lol


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

dieselss;1820182 said:


> No one will tell you there opinion in what your trk can handle. Read more info and use your own judgement.
> Adding ballest will help the front end. Adding "helper" springs or such will help.
> Anything can break in the front end at any time fyi


I understand that anything can break at any time but there must be a point where there is just too much weight up there and it would be a hazard to drive I would think. I have read a lot and yet I have learned very little,That's actually why I made this thread. I'm a monkey see monkey do kid of guy... If a couple guys with experience would tell me what they might run in my shoes I would be more than happy. I understand that there is no right or wrong answer here but if it has to be me guessing blindly vs people with experience taking an educated guess I will take the latter.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well monkey see monkey do. That's not the correct way 
My setup might noy be what you need ir want and virsa versa. So again its hard. Plus not knowing your mechanical knowledge dosent help either


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

dieselss;1820270 said:


> Well monkey see monkey do. That's not the correct way
> My setup might noy be what you need ir want and virsa versa. So again its hard. Plus not knowing your mechanical knowledge dosent help either


I have rebuilt engines, I do brakes all the time,tie rods ball joints that sort of thing. I am by no means a master mechanic but I can fix stuff if I need to.I don't want to copy someone else's setup, I just want to know how far overweight they would go...250 lbs,500lbs,1k etc. As far as what I want goes... I want to be able to plow my drive and a few friends drives without using a plow made out of tinfoil or dropping 5k or more on a plow that makes my truck a road hazard. I simply don't know where that fine line is at. I'm guessing the plow dealer will only tell me my truck can't run a plow so it's either figuring it out here or just giving up and buying a bigger snowblower.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

The best advice I would give is this. The front end of your Chevy has all the same parts as the higher rated trucks besides the torsion bars. You could figure what torsion bar gets the higher rating if your worried but most don't bother.

Another thing to remember is that your looking at is the static weight on the front not the dynamic weight which actually matters more. Sad part is that the truck mfg does not state what dynamic rating limit is, nor is tested.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your only doing your drive and friends drives why are you gunna drop any coin on a plow if....
A) you aren't gunnaake any money?
B) you have a blower already?
C) might not have any plans of doing this for a side money gig?


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

dieselss;1820292 said:


> If your only doing your drive and friends drives why are you gunna drop any coin on a plow if....
> A) you aren't gunnaake any money?
> B) you have a blower already?
> C) might not have any plans of doing this for a side money gig?


A)Hopping in a truck is a LOT more enjoyable than freezing my ass off with a snowblower.And I need to get out there at the fist sign of snow because the old ladies car get's stuck in anything deeper then two snowflakes So I feel like I'm always out there. Also loading/unloading a snowblower is a pain.

B)I need a bigger blower,I have a big BIG driveway to do.

C)I never said I wouldn't do more drives/Charge money at a later date I just want to ease into this.


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

djagusch;1820287 said:


> The best advice I would give is this. The front end of your Chevy has all the same parts as the higher rated trucks besides the torsion bars. You could figure what torsion bar gets the higher rating if your worried but most don't bother.
> 
> Another thing to remember is that your looking at is the static weight on the front not the dynamic weight which actually matters more. Sad part is that the truck mfg does not state what dynamic rating limit is, nor is tested.


Good Idea I may do that. Thanks


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

I ran a 7.5 standard duty boss last year on a half ton. Sucked with no ballast but added a few bags of salt and was food to go this year I've got a ford half ton same plow but adding timerins and air bags 450 dollar investment


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If it were me and I was just planning on doing my own drive and a few others, and not do commercial, I would have no hesitation at throwing an eight or eight and a half foot plow on there.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Hang whatever plow you want on it. Chances are anything you're considering will be fine. Now I wouldn't be a 10 dxt on it, but be reasonable 

Like someone else said the components are exactly the same. Yes they have thicker torsion bars, but not a big deal. You can just crank the bars


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright I'm going to just go with the super duty and throw some timbrens on and plan on upgrading the tbars. With a ext cab short box should I go with the 8 footer over the 7.6?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Run either an 8' or 8.6' plow. It'll handle it just fine. I know guys that run 9'6" vee blades on that type of truck and they're doing fine. Sure it'll eat up ball joints and rod ends and other assorted parts but what plow wont.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Eight foot at a minimum. But at the same time don't go so large that it will make maneuvering in driveways difficult.


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Cool, I will get either a 8 or a 8.6 super duty then and be done with it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Z71;1820335 said:


> Cool, I will get either a 8 or a 8.6 super duty then and be done with it. Thanks everyone.


If ur just doing ur drive ways get a back drag plow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fannin76;1820338 said:


> If ur just doing ur drive ways get a back drag plow


Really. More options


----------



## Z71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Fannin76;1820338 said:


> If ur just doing ur drive ways get a back drag plow


Looks like it would be really hard to get one for a boss. Looks cool though.


----------

